# Can you help me identify breed of dove?



## sakraal (May 3, 2016)

About a year and a half ago, a student brought in the dove that had belonged to her neighbor. The student had found the bird sitting in her neighbor's yard. When she tried to return her to safetly, she discovered that the neighbor decided they didn't want her and just set her loose. The student asked me to find a rescue or something for her. Long story short, she ended up staying as a library bird. Now, I'm considering getting her a companion. But, I don't know what breed she is, and I don't want to get her a companion that's not the same breed. Can anyone please help me identify her? I've enclosed some close up pictures of her. One is on my shoulder (her favorite place to perch) so that you can get an idea of her size. Thanks so much!!

-Shelly


----------



## EVL20T (May 3, 2016)

Its a white Barbary Dove/Ringneck Dove


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I concur. She is a Ring Neck Dove. The Ring Necks have been domesticated long enough for a lot of color varieties to be developed so any mate you find for her may not be a solid white.


----------



## sakraal (May 3, 2016)

Thanks! I don't care what color her mate is, I just want her to be happy. She spends a lot of her time flying around my library when I don't have kids in and sitting on my shoulder, head, and computer monitor. But, then, when she's about to lay eggs, she spends so much time sitting in her cage cooing, calling for a mate. It just makes me sad. I have several teachers that would love to have a dove in their rooms as well, and my daughters (14 yrs old) both want their own doves. So, I figure now is a good time to try to find her a mate.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If she is laying eggs then she must be bonded to you or someone else, she is lovely. How often is she laying eggs? Make sure she is getting supplemental calcium/D3.

When she is cooing, she calling you to her, she thinks you are her mate.

Please feel free to post in our dove/pigeon/ wanted forum, if you haven't.*


----------



## sakraal (May 3, 2016)

"If she is laying eggs then she must be bonded to you or someone else, she is lovely. How often is she laying eggs? Make sure she is getting supplemental calcium/D3."

She lays eggs about every 4-6 weeks, depending on when she gives up on the last batch. Her grit has calcium in it. It's called "Avian Grit Plus" and has granite grit, calcium and charcoal. She seems to love it, as she gets really noisy when I put fresh grit in her cage. I'm not sure about the D3. I wasn't aware through my research that she needed that. I am feeding her a dove specific seed mixture. It has quite a few vitamins in it, including vitamin D3, so I guess she's good. She's been healthy for over a year. I just worry about her being lonely and discouraged from none of her eggs hatching. Maybe I'm anthropomorphizing too much?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sounds good then. If you have an indoor bird it is always best to get calcium with D3, as it helps with absorption of calcium. Birds can get D3 from direct sunlight, if your bird is outside an hour a day..*


----------

